# Has anyone else passed out cold after a colonoscopy prep?



## fotobuff (May 7, 2014)

I've had three colonoscopies in the last 15 years. All went just fine, the first two were perhaps the more difficult because of cramping and very bad diarrhea, I did a lot of running to the bathroom. The third colonoscopy prep also went very well, in fact it was not a problem at all, no cramping, not even real bad diarrhea, it went smoothly, until later that night. I woke about 2:00 in the morning, I felt fine, I only had the urge to use the bathroom but it was not overly urgent, I had been up about 10 minutes when suddenly I felt woozy, warm and clammy, and I felt I was going to pass out, so I headed back to my bed. The next thing I knew I was waking up, flat on my back on my bedroom floor. I felt weak and had to lay on the floor for awhile before I was able to move at all. I still felt a bit weak all that morning and needed a wheel chair to get me in for the colonoscopy. The GI doc went ahead with the colonoscopy, she was a new doctor for me, and I now think she perhaps should have done some bloodwork and other tests, anything, to see what may have caused my fainting.

My question is.... how many others have passed out during or after the prep? I will no doubt need another colonoscopy very soon, but now I am really afraid to have one done. I live alone, so if I should pass out again, it worries me. Thanks for reading!

~Renee


----------

